# Lower chest ( decline bench )



## 7 iron (Apr 22, 2016)

In my later years my lower chest is feeling soft , and I know declines will target that part of the pec , ( SO THEY SAY ??? )  Has anybody REALLY hardened their lower chest with this exercise ???


----------



## Schredder (Apr 22, 2016)

You can target certain areas somewhat but, its really going to boil down to overall pec development to have the lower part (and all parts) grow.  That and possibly reducing BF if there is some accumulated there will actually let you see the muscle.  If there is then doing decline presses would be about the same as doing crunches to see abs if theres fat around them.  Basically useless IMHO.  

I am personally not a fan of decline press as the range of motion youre able to achieve is terrible.  Certainly less than optimal.  If I were to pick one exercise for lower pec development it would be dips without a doubt.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 22, 2016)

dips are my favorite for lower chest


----------



## Yaya (Apr 22, 2016)

Decline and dips. 

Best imo


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 22, 2016)

One more vote for dips.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 22, 2016)

If you're gonna do decline so them on a slight decline with dumbbells. With dumbbells you can make the range of motion bigger and actually get a good contraction. 

Just smash all variations of bench and flies. Your entire chest will grow. When I used to focus more on bbing I like db decline flies a lot. No crazy decline either. Like 20 degree decline is perfect. 

Dips can reek havok on your shoulders. I love dips but once u start hanging a shit load of weight while doing them the risk of snapping your shoulder goes way up.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 22, 2016)

Agree on decline DB press, flies, lower cable flies. When I do dips it sounds, literally sounds like gravel in my shoulders, but then I'm fuking old and practically fossilized.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 22, 2016)

stonetag said:


> literally sounds like gravel in my shoulders



My neck sounds like that.

Decline Press works like a push up bra on my moobies


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2016)

This honestly sounds like it's a body fat thing. You may not be getting fatter per se, just storing it differently as you get older.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 22, 2016)

Decline dumbell presses are going to use allot more little isolation muscles then barbell.
Dips are amazing and they better be weighted.
Cable Flys can be very useful depending on the angle.


----------



## mickems (Apr 22, 2016)

I believe what you're calling lower chest is the biggest of the 2 chest muscles(sternal head).  If you just keep working it, it will get bigger all over. You can't really grow only the bottom half of the pectoralis major sternal head. I lost some fat and my pecs became more defined at the bottom. That's all you can do besides make the muscle bigger as a whole.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 22, 2016)

I like using the cable crossover from the bottom pulleys and shooting my arms upwards from my hips to my hands together at the top about eye level . Seems to hit my lower chest really well if I stay focused on it . But that seems to be just me, give it a try!


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 22, 2016)

Im working with a guy that has moobies.  I don't have him doing any decline.  I like dips and cable flys with the correct angle.  But, like it has been said its really a BF thing.  Lose the fat and you will see the muscle.  Diet, diet, diet!


----------



## bigdog (Apr 22, 2016)

im coming off my 240lb weight loss and I can tell you its definitely a fat issue! I do decline but cables and dips(now that I can do them lol) have worked well. I do have the crunchy shoulder feeling too but no pain. the biggest fix for me has been diet though!


----------

